# Angel Fire Cabin Share (phase one)



## ronparise (Mar 22, 2012)

On a lark, I bid on this place last night and won: Angel Fire Cabin Share (phase one)   ebay 

What can you tell me about this place..Is it a popular ski destination, how about the off season? Is the mf really under $500? etc

Thanks for sharing any experiences


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 22, 2012)

My brother in law and his family just got back from a ski vacation at 
Angel Fire about a week ago. They loved it!   I have never been, but
my understanding is that it is a popular ski destination.  I think it's pretty quiet off season, but peace and quiet sound pretty appealing to me right now.


----------



## Steve (Mar 22, 2012)

I have been to the area in the summer. Angel Fire is in a very beautiful...and very isolated...valley in the mountains of northern New Mexico.  The area is quite forested, and it is within an easy drive of Taos (to the west) and the Philmont Boy Scout Ranch (to the east).  It's VERY quiet, but it's a nice location if you want to get away from it all.

Steve


----------



## thomas660 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ron,

We keep an RV in Angel Fire all year.  We don't ski anymore, so we don't go there during the winter.  However, we visit many times each summer (live only 3 hours away).  I don't know anything about the cabin shares; we have never used them.  We stayed in one of the condo units several years ago that wasn't great, but I think they have been doing a lot of upgrading in the last few years.

Steve gave a good general description of the area.  Angle Fire sits in the Moreno Valley and has beatuiful views of the surrounging mountains including New Mexico's highest peak Mt. Wheeler (13,160 ft.)  Here are some other features:  2 indoor swimming pools (one at the lodge and one at the country club), a nice 18 hole golf course at the country club,  a lot of fishing possibilities (streems and lakes),  decent restaurants (one real good one called the Roasted Clove) and a lot of back roads and trails to explore.
If you like outdoor activities, you'll like AF.

Tom


----------



## ronparise (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn, I bought this to fold into Wyndham points via their PIC program, or to rent..the maintenance fees are so low  either option I thought would work for me. But you guys make this area sound so nice, I may have to use it myself


----------

